# Zeb 1000 Zeb 1000 Zeb 1000!!!



## DDT

*Welcome to the over 1000 club!!!​*
DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

Many, many congrats for our congrats pages' mod!!!!!​


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡Heeeey felicidades Zebedebedeeeeee!!!!! (leer al ritmo de Yabadabaduuuuuuuuuuu)

Ahora ya eres una mujer completa y satisfecha


----------



## Artrella

*Besos desde Argentina!! Felicidades por tus 1000!!!     *


----------



## cuchuflete

¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades Zebedeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

 En este momento has cumplido solamente 999, pero igual te doy un fuerte abrazo,  

Qxu​


----------



## Jana337

*Všechno nejlepší, Zeb!

Jana
*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Zebe: Thank you taking control of the congrats page. Now, it's _your _ turn! Congrats, Zebe!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations on this wonderful milestone, Zebedee!!!

Stay around, will you?


----------



## lauranazario

Your very first thousand posts, eh Zeb?
*Thanks for making them all really count!*

Huge hug,
LN


----------



## te gato

Yee Haw!!! Congratulations on 1000 Zebe!!!
Here is a huge pat on the back...

tg


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations, Zebedee! Your suggestions and helpfulness, always remembered.
CONGRATS!

(don't know how to insert the clapping hands like Qxu, so you'll have to close your eyes and imagine)
*/_*
\___/


----------



## ILT

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
​ 
Congratulations on your first 1000 interesting and helpful posts!!!

ILT
​


----------



## walnut

Brava Zeb!!!  Walnut


----------



## garryknight

!!!Congratulations, Zebedee!!!​ Here's to thousands more...​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA ZEB!!!!

Y a por los siguientes mil!!!

Alundra.


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Zebedee !!!​


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Zebedee!


----------



## Benjy

thnaks zeb for the time you put in to making the culture forum great 
(less work for me eh? )


----------



## germinal

te gato said:
			
		

> Yee Haw!!! Congratulations on 1000 Zebe!!!
> Here is a huge pat on the back...
> 
> tg


 

You get a huge pat on the back from this baby and you are in trouble! - have you seen those claws?     

Congratulations Zebedee!    


Germinal.


.


----------



## elroy

*Many many congratulations.

Your contributions to the forum are indispensable. *​


----------



## zebedee

Thank you all for the warming comments. 

Thanks *DDT* for being on the ball and letting everyone know those 1000 were coming up.

Thanks *Agnes E* for such a colourful message. Rainbows always make me smile.

Gracias a *Belén y a sus patitos *por dejar claro al mundo que "Comoqueyatá" no forma parte de mi vocabulario.

Gracias a *Artrella* y a tus omnipresentes smilies por tus recuerdos desde Argentina.

Gracias a *Cuchu *por ese fuerte abrazo, ahí va otro pa ti. And I love the disco-carrot and groovy-banana.

Thanks *Jana* for your message in Czech. Now I know how to say it in another language...At least I think I know what it says...(?)

Thanks *Venus *for the party smiley. Grab a glass and I'll pour you some.

Thanks *LadyBlakeney *for the kind words, I'm certainly planning on staying around...

A huge hug for you too *Laura *and thanks for the encouragement. And blue's my favourite colour!

Hey, *tegato*, thanks girl. *coughs slightly from the force of the pat on the back* I'll call you when I get the next fishbone stuck.

Thanks, *mjscott*, for the kind words. And the homemade smiley says more than 4 prefabricated smilies strung together :¬)

Thanks *ILT*, lets hope my next thousands will be too!

Grazie *Walnut*, molto amabile (I just made that up, by the way, hope it makes sense.)

Thanks *Garry*, I'll raise my glass to that toast too. Hang on, how can it be empty already? Time for a topup!

Thanks *funnydeal *for your pink wishes.

Thanks *araceli*. Short and to the point!

Thanks to my co-cuwcha *Benjy.*Funny, I thought it was the other way round, ben...

Thanks for the warning, *Germinal*, let me know when it's safe to take off my extra 3 jumpers.

Thanks, *elroy*, it's warming to be thought so highly of.



And above all thanks to all you guys for keeping this forum such a unique place to learn, laugh and linger...

Cheers!

zeb


----------



## Whodunit

Ooohhh, III'mmm lllaaattteee, zzzeeebbbeeedddeee .........................

_Haha, many congratulations from Germany._​


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Zeb!!!!


----------



## zebedee

Thanks *Whodunit* and thanks *Alc*.Better late than never!


----------



## lsp

Learning is not attained by chance, 
it must be sought for with ardor 
and attended to with diligence.
_Abigail Adams_

CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Zeb!


----------



## zebedee

A belated but equally big thank you to *Alundra* for your patience and sorry for missing you out in the first round!

Thanks, *lsp*, the quote's great and very true.

Thank you, *Lancelot*, and congratulations to you too for your (soon-to-come) 500.


----------



## timpeac

Better late than never... Congratulations Zebedee!


----------



## zebedee

Thanks Tim! While I'm at it, would you mind translating your signature for me - I'm intrigued. I understand the first part, but get lost in the second. Doesn't 'le mai' mean May?


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Zebedee,
Here's to writing letters by hand, drying clothes in the sun, and dancing in the rain!
 Congratulations on your first millestone  [sic]!​


----------



## zebedee

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Hi Zebedee,
> 
> Here's to writing letters by hand, drying clothes in the sun, and dancing in the rain!
> Congratulations on your first millestone  [sic]!​


Thanks, La Grive. And to the sound of water over rock and the songs of hermit thrushes in pines...

Your millestone's coming up soon!


----------



## Like an Angel

Zeb llego super tarde, espero que todavía lo estés festejando así me uno a la fiesta  

*****¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!*****​


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TE FELICITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
un poco tarde.... pero seguro!


----------



## zebedee

Gracias, Like an Angel, aún cabemos más en la fiesta. Toma esta copa y únete al baile festejero!

Gracias Phryne, mejor tarde que nunca y siempre seguro!


----------



## Philippa

* ¡Mil felicitaciones, Zeb! *  
Mira, tu propio libro!! No sabía que tenías un bigote tan grande!!    
Abracitos desde Inglaterra
Philippa


----------



## zebedee

Philippa said:
			
		

> *¡Mil felicitaciones, Zeb! *
> Mira, tu propio libro!! No sabía que tenías un bigote tan grande!!
> Abracitos desde Inglaterra
> Philippa


 
Thanks, Philippa!

You caught me on a bad facial hair day there. Hang on, just giving Dougal his sugar lump...

boing!


----------



## Outsider

Parabéns! Bem-vindo ao clube.


----------



## zebedee

Muito obrigada, Outsider!

cheers,
zeb


----------



## .   1

So may I make it a double congratulations by reviving the first of what is hoped to be a few more similar celebrations.
WR is what it is because of people like Zebedee.

.,,


----------



## zebedee

. said:


> WR is what it is because of people like Zebedee.
> 
> .,,



Wow! that's a lovely thing to say,".,,". Thank you very much! Has a year passed already since this thread was launched? Goodness! Time sure flies while you're glued to the screen but I can't think of many other better places to be glued...


----------

